# 30’s Steelcraft with Horn Scooter Carcasses



## cr250mark (Jan 2, 2022)

2 Very Hard to Find Steelcraft Scooters
2 carcasses both with horn options
Mid 1930’s , Sleek and Art Deco at the same time
Horn grill and a few horn parts intact.
Original ad Reference ( different fender model shown) in first Ad
Second one Nails the Model 

Reference Page Here !
Thanks
Mark


----------



## mrg (Jan 2, 2022)

Always one of my favorites, I have the same SteelCraft OG paint with standard fork/no horn, just put a ski on the bottom of each one and hit the slopes.


----------



## cr250mark (Jan 2, 2022)

Great fender design 
Like it 

mark


----------



## mrg (Jan 2, 2022)

Not sure if this was a earlier or cheaper model.


----------



## cr250mark (Jan 3, 2022)

mrg said:


> Not sure if this was a earlier or cheaper model.
> View attachment 1540150
> View attachment 1540149



30’s era standard Airflow with 
Sleek fenders option ( definitely could of been a year earlier or simply base model posted scooters )
They were still producing 
Scooters at this time that we’re base models 
Standard step platform with scripted rubber pad, no fenders , wooden handle and rear brake option only.

Upgrades were selling. 
Every kid I’m sure wanted this new look with rolling fenders , 
Eventually mid to late 30’s strap steel scoots were gone and steering arms now were all wrapped metal or aluminum hence creating 
Flashier design 
Thanks for posting 

mark


----------



## locomotion (Jan 4, 2022)

mrg said:


> Not sure if this was a earlier or cheaper model.
> View attachment 1540150
> View attachment 1540149



yours look like the "luxe" $5.49 model in that ad that @cr250mark posted
except that it had fat tubular tires


----------



## mrg (Jan 4, 2022)

I’ll take a dozen for $5.49 but mine has fenders and the "Luxe" does not, still think mine might have been the deluxe model before the streamlined fork came out or just different options for different outlets.


----------

